# Tips on catching keeper Pompano?



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Been surf fishing with a pompano rig and dead shrimp for about a week now and i'm only hooking pretty small pomps (and a gazillion lady fish). You guys have any advice on how to target the larger ones? BTW im casting my bait out in between first and second



Thanks!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Most of the schoolie pomps run between the beach and the bar, but most of the big pomps seem to stay right up on the beach. I would cast your rigs out at different distances, such as one right on the drop along the beach, one in the cut, and one as far as you can throw it.. that could give you some kind of an idea as to where the bigger ones are coming through. I dont know much about surf fishing, i usually sight cast to them from the pier... hope this helps


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks, good idea ill try that next time


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

When I was a kid, we would catch more pompano on live sand fleas than dead shrimp. As far as casting, i'm unsure of that, it's been a while. Give the sand fleas a try


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

don't want to sound dumb, but you might try looking for washouts. you probably already do, just thought i'd mention it in case you don't. me and JEC have found pompano pretty regularly at ft. pickens pier, but they were not large- just legal.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Talking about pompano. Does anyone know what's the biggest pompano caught at the GBBT tournament?Thanks.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

talk to Garbo on here, hes the pompano master


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Question for ya, can you catch sand flea'as on the beach year 'round? or when?


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Saints Domination,

The Fall and Winter will bring much better pompano fishing. As the water cools, the numbers and size of the fish will increase. Austin was right on about staggering your baits at different depths. Focus on depth changes if possible(holes, cuts, washouts). Sandfleas are the preferred bait but in Winter/Early Spring I use FRESH peeled shrimp with great success. Also, use flourocarbon leader material(15-20# is a good start). A good rule of thumb for me is an incoming/high tide brings the fish inside the bar where a falling/low tide puts the fish behind the bar. Once the first cold front comes through and the water starts to cool you should see a much improved catch ratio. Unless sightfishing, all of my biggest pomps have come from October-April. Oh yea and GEAUX SAINTS!!!

-Jason


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

You can catch sand fleas anytime. For me it is kind of hit or miss, but I have caught them at all times of day. They do make great bait for Pomp, but the ladyfish love them too! I just make my way up and down the beach with a sand fles rake, but man it turns into work real fast! Sometimes, I work my butt off to get a half dozen or so, and the next day, my back is killing me. I must not have the proper technique I guess.


----------

